# Influence de la syntaxe arabe sur le français populaire



## Ayoup

Bonjour,

il y a certaines formulations en français oral populaire qui me semblent calquées sur l'arabe, mais j'aimerais en avoir la confirmation par des arabophones.


_Même pas il fait ce qu'il dit_.
_La tête de moi_.
_On dirait t'as pas envie_.

Ce pourrait-il aussi que la répétition du pronom, qui me semble plus fréquente encore qu'en français oral ordinaire, soit due à l'arabe ?
_Ma tête elle a fait "pahh" ! contre la barre_.​
Pourriez confirmer ou infirmez ces exemples et m'en donner d'autres ? Ce que peut produire la rencontre de deux langues m'intéresse beaucoup.


----------



## itka

Il me semble que tous les exemples que tu donnes sont caractéristiques du "parler pied-noir" et c'est certainement par ce biais qu'ils sont entrés aujourd'hui dans le parler populaire.

Il y a probablement une influence de l'arabe, mais aussi d'autres langues comme l'espagnol, le provençal ou l'italien. Je ne saurais te donner plus de détails, mais il y a sans doute des linguistes pieds-noirs sur le forum, qui sont plus documentés que moi.

Tu peux aussi trouver sur Internet des renseignements à ce sujet en googlant "pataouète" (le nom de ce parler). Voici un site, mais il y en a bien d'autres, peut-être plus intéressants d'un point de vue linguistique.


----------



## yannalan

Le pied-noir (un des ?) confirme. Je vais cherche r dans l'étude de Lanly, qui est la base.


----------



## yannalan

Déjà pour 
On dirait t'as pas envie" oui, c'a vient de l'arabe ou on n'emploie pas le pronom relatif.
La suite au prochain numéro.
Le livre de référence
A.LANLY
Le français d'Afrique du Nord,etude linguistique
Collect. E tudes supérieures
Bordas.

Un autre exemple   *A* qui tu aimes le mieux : *à* ton père ou *à* ta mère 
(influence espagnole)


----------



## itka

Merci pour cette référence Yannalan. 
Je m'intéresse tout particulièrement à cette variante du français et je vais tâcher de me procurer cette étude linguistique !


----------



## Syarikat

Je ne suis pas arabophone, mais je sais qu'on exprime la possession par un suffixe, alors à mon avis il  n'est pas vraisemblable que _La tête de moi _vienne de l'arabe.


----------



## yannalan

Là-dessus, je n'ai rien trouvé. Mias justement, le fait que l'arabe suffixe, pourrait avoir fait passer le pronom derrière


----------



## lilatranslator

Syarikat said:


> Je ne suis pas arabophone, mais je sais qu'on exprime la possession par un suffixe, alors à mon avis il  n'est pas vraisemblable que _La tête de moi _vienne de l'arabe.


En arabe algérien il y a une expression similaire. Donc à mon avis ça peut venir de l'arabe.


----------



## lilatranslator

Ayoup said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il y a certaines formulations en français oral populaire qui me semblent calquées sur l'arabe, mais j'aimerais en avoir la confirmation par des arabophones.
> 
> _Même pas il fait ce qu'il dit_.
> _La tête de moi_.
> _On dirait t'as pas envie_.
> Ce pourrait-il aussi que la répétition du pronom, qui me semble plus fréquente encore qu'en français oral ordinaire, soit due à l'arabe ?_Ma tête elle a fait "pahh" ! contre la barre_.​Pourriez confirmer ou infirmez ces exemples et m'en donner d'autres ? Ce que peut produire la rencontre de deux langues m'intéresse beaucoup.


Je confirme que ces expressions existent en arabe algérien. Mais je ne reconnais pas la dernière.


----------



## itka

> _Ma tête, elle a fait "pahh" ! contre la barre_.



Est-ce que la reprise du syntagme sujet ("ma tête") par un pronom ("elle") ne serait pas aussi un emprunt à l'arabe ? C'est très fréquent dans le parler des Pieds-Noirs et il me semble que c'était relativement rare en français, avant leur retour...


----------



## lilatranslator

itka said:


> Est-ce que la reprise du syntagme sujet ("ma tête") par un pronom ("elle") ne serait pas aussi un emprunt à l'arabe ? C'est très fréquent dans le parler des Pieds-Noirs et il me semble que c'était relativement rare en français, avant leur retour...


J'ai beau essayé de traduire cette expression en arabe, aucune expression similaire ne me vient en tête.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Pour que je puisse mieux comprendre cette discussion,
expliquez svp le sens de ces trois expressions.

Même pas il fait ce qu'il dit. 
La tête de moi. 
On dirait t'as pas envie.


----------



## lilatranslator

GamblingCamel said:


> Pour que je puisse mieux comprendre cette discussion,
> expliquez svp le sens de ces trois expressions.
> 
> Même pas il fait ce qu'il dit.
> La tête de moi.
> On dirait t'as pas envie.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu les 3 expressions mais je ne doute pas qu'elles doivent exister dans le langage populaire. 

Même pas il fait ce qu'il dit: Je pense que ça équivaut à: 
"Il ne fait même pas ce qu'il dit"
La tête de moi: Je suppose que c'est "Ma tête"
On dirait t'as pas envie: "On dirait que t'as pas envie"

Du moins c'est ce que je crois comprendre


----------



## yannalan

Oui c'est ça. Ca existait dans le parler des pieds-noirs, qui sont à peu près tous partis en France en 1962 et après.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Merci, _Lila._
Donc, ce ne sont que des reconfigurations de la syntaxe française. Pas de nouveaux sens.


----------



## yannalan

Non, pas de nouveau sens.


----------



## Mamouna

yannalan said:


> Là-dessus, je n'ai rien trouvé. Mias justement, le fait que l'arabe suffixe, pourrait avoir fait passer le pronom derrière


Salut,
je voulais vous demandez si vous connaissez d'autres livres sur l influence de la langue arabe sur le francais. Je m y interesse parce que c'est le theme de mon magistere.
Merci d avance.


----------



## yannalan

A part celui-là, non, j'ai regardé dans sa bibliographie, il n'en cite pas. Il s'est appuyé sur ses enregistrements et sur les livres de lalittérature pied-noir (Brua, Audisio,...)


----------



## janpol

Un autre exemple de syntaxe torturée (cité par Lanly et très pittoresque ) : "Le cimetière de Bône, tu le vois, l'envie de mourir il te donne."
Itka, je crains fort que l'ouvrage remarquable de Lanly ne soit épuisé. Personnellement, je l'ai eu, je l'ai prêté et... jamais récupéré. J'ai réussi à me le procurer de nouveau sous forme de... près de 200 photocopies ( 2 pages sur chaque feuille...)
D'autres ouvrages ? J'ai le souvenir d'un "cahier pédagogique" datant des années 70, très bien fait, consacré aux fautes d'interférence arabe-français (phonétiques, syntaxiques, lexicales etc...) Il est peut-être possible de le demander (c'était une publication gratuite) à "Echanges pédagogiques" - Services Culturels - Ambassade de France - HYDRA - ALGER (si l'adresse n'a pas changé).


----------



## Mamouna

merci quand meme.


----------



## Gemini-17

Bonjour,

Vous êtes-vous intéressé à la syntaxe du français populaire plus précisément ?

Si oui, auriez-vous des références à me communiquer ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

